

Ask HN: What Podcasts Do You Listen To? - evck


======
patio11
Startups for the Rest of Us (Rob Walling and Mike Taber, largely targeted at
people who are pre-product on SaaS), Tropical MBA (eclectic small/Internet
business topics), Boostrapped with Kids (two guys with bootstrapped startups),
Bootstrapped.fm (two other guys with bootstrapped startups), and a few others,
but those are more than enough to match my coffee/gym time these days.

~~~
eliot_sykes
Another podcast in a similar vein is Our Own Little Accelerator
[http://www.ourownlittleaccelerator.com/](http://www.ourownlittleaccelerator.com/)

------
boyter
Quite a few...

Techzing [http://techzinglive.com/](http://techzinglive.com/)

No Agenda [http://www.noagendashow.com/](http://www.noagendashow.com/)

TWiT [http://twit.tv/](http://twit.tv/) I am selective about it though,
Windows Weekly, some of the Floss weekly, some of Security Now and TWiT itself
only if Dvorak, Calacanis or Adam Curry are on (sadly 2 of them appear to have
been blacklisted).

Startups for the rest of us
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

Sans Podcast
[https://isc.sans.edu/podcast.html](https://isc.sans.edu/podcast.html)

I used to listen to [http://mixergy.com/](http://mixergy.com/) quite a lot but
Andrew is an animal and I couldn't keep up.

------
contextual
I've been listening to EconTalk with Russ Roberts[1], The KunstlerCast [2] and
Poetry Magazine podcast [3] for years. Good stuff. It'll put hair on yer
chest.

[1] [http://www.econtalk.org/](http://www.econtalk.org/) [2]
[http://kunstler.com/writings/podcast/](http://kunstler.com/writings/podcast/)
[3]
[http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poetrymagazine/](http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poetrymagazine/)

------
wikwocket
I like these small business/bootstrapping podcasts: Kalzumeus, Product People,
Techzing, Foolish Adventure, Eventual Millionaire.

I also like these speculative fiction podcasts: Escape Pod for scifi,
Podcastle for fantasy, and Drabblecast for a little of everything.

------
EliAndrewC
The Slate Political Gabfest is by far the best current events podcast I've
come across:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/podcasts/gabfest.html](http://www.slate.com/articles/podcasts/gabfest.html)

My favorite comedy podcast is Judge John Hodgman:
[http://www.maximumfun.org/shows/judge-john-
hodgman](http://www.maximumfun.org/shows/judge-john-hodgman) and I similarly
recommend anything else from the Maximum Fun Network:
[http://www.maximumfun.org/](http://www.maximumfun.org/)

~~~
reuven
I love the Slate Political Gabfest. I attended a live show in Chicago, and it
was great fun; I strongly encourage anyone who likes the show (and/or who is
interested in politics) to attend.

Two other great podcasts, for those interested in US politics, are The
Political Scene (from the New Yorker,
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/podcasts/](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/podcasts/)),
and Ken Rudin's "Political Junkie," done by a funny former NPR reporter and
analyist ([http://kenrudinpolitics.com/](http://kenrudinpolitics.com/)).

------
sdm
History:

\- The History of Byzantium

\- History of Rome (finished)

\- Revolutions

\- The China History Podcast

\- Ancient Warefare Podcast

\- A History of Hannibal

\- A History of Alexander (finished)

China:

\- Sinica Podcast (Part of Popup Chinese)

\- China Money Podcast

\- The China History Podccast

\- The Creamcast

Tech:

\- Think Distributed

------
evck
I'm personally a fan of Adam Savage's Still Untitled [1] and The Amp Hour [2]

[1] [http://www.tested.com/still-untitled-the-adam-savage-
project](http://www.tested.com/still-untitled-the-adam-savage-project)

[2] [http://www.theamphour.com](http://www.theamphour.com)

------
aksx
Tech Related

1) CoderRadio

2) TechSnap

3) Linux Action Show

4) Accidental Tech Podcast

5) Programming Throwdown (no new podcast in a while)

Non-Tech

1) You Made it Weird by Pete Holmes

2) This American Life

3) The Moth

4) Unprofessional

5) 99% Invisible

(a few more) :D

~~~
thevdude
On the non-tech side, give caustic soda a shot. The guys are hilarious and
it's amazing fun.

------
HackyGeeky
These are the one's I listen regularly to.

1.) Manager-tools - For management. No fluff and actionable info. 2.) Stanford
Entrepreneurship thought leaders - For Startups 3.) 99% invisible - For design
4.) Ted Talks - For knowing brilliant people 5.) Security Now - IT Security

------
keiferski
Just a self plug: I recently made a directory of programming podcasts:

[http://www.programmingpodcasts.com](http://www.programmingpodcasts.com)

------
dmamills
Tell'em Steve Dave [http://smodcast.com/channels/tell-em-steve-
dave/](http://smodcast.com/channels/tell-em-steve-dave/)

------
palidanx
1) kcrw good food 2) kcrw dna (design and architecture) 3) from the top 4)
dinner party download 5) this american life 6) fresh air

------
throwaway344
Accidental Tech Podcast atp.fm In Beta
[http://5by5.tv/inbeta](http://5by5.tv/inbeta)

~~~
raelshark
Unfortunately on yesterday's episode Gina and Kevin announced that next week
will be their last In Beta, and someone else is taking over the show. Curious
who it'll be, but definitely won't be the same.

------
karolisd
JavaScript Jabber and Ruby Rogues.

